# Who would eat Guppy babies without hurting any of the adult fish?



## Inga

Just what it says, Who would eat baby Guppies without killing the adult fish? I need some population control if I am going to keep my Guppies. I do not want the numbers to continue increasing but I also don't want to add someone that could hurt my adult fish. If they nip off a whole bunch of the fry, alright. In fact, if they dine on any resulting fry, that would be fantastic. Any ideas? 

I know they say the adult Guppies would eat the babies but I have not found that to be true. My babies have no problems in the tank currently. I have tried to separate the sexes too but... it seems once bred, they keep on popping fry out. Heck my males are bothering the female Platies in the larger tank. Sleezy little guys, aren't they?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino

American guppies lol jk. Yes i am American btw XD anyway i have a female betta in my tank of guppies and she seems to do a good job at eating the fry.


----------



## La Reina

I've heard rams are good fry eaters. And gourami.


----------



## Chickenfoot87

Females can keep giving birth to babies for months even after the males have been removed. You can add Danios, they are fast and hungry and shouldn't bother your guppies. If your water quality is good you can add tetras; I recommend the easier to keep varieties like black skirt tetras, glowlight tetras or Black neons.


----------



## Inga

La Reina said:


> I've heard rams are good fry eaters. And gourami.


 
Yeah, that is what I had heard too. I added my 5 inch long Opaline Gourami for awhile in hopes she would eat some of the fry too. She lived peacefully with all the fry swimming around her. Guess there are exceptions to every rule. ha ha I will have to look into Danios or Rams


----------



## ghostgirl

I have the same problem. Except I started breeding the guppies for food. Well my 5 Balas are apparently just down right lazy. lol they will swim with the babies and not take one little bite  my neon tetras stay to the bottom of the tank while the fry stay at the top so they don't go after them and the adult guppies couldn't care less. lol I guess I will be looking into rams. Worse comes to worst I may have to learn how to ship fish so I can sell them.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Inga said:


> Yeah, that is what I had heard too. I added my 5 inch long Opaline Gourami for awhile in hopes she would eat some of the fry too. She lived peacefully with all the fry swimming around her. Guess there are exceptions to every rule. ha ha I will have to look into Danios or Rams


Inga, remind me what's in the tank again? Is this your guppy tank? (not your 60gl, right?)


----------



## iamgray

I have a tank with guppies, platies, and neon tetras... 1 male guppy, 2 females... I have seen my females get fat then skinny then fat then skinny multiple times, so i assume that they have dropped numerrous fry... but i have never seen a single one. So I assume that platies and/or neons are good at eating fry.


----------



## redchigh

In a bare tank, the guppies will eat their own fry.
In a mostly bare tank, platies and danios will eat most of the fry the adults miss.

In a heavily planted tank (or a dark tank), you will have 50 million guppies in 2 weeks. lol.


----------



## Lupin

Tetras also help eat the fry. They're carnivorous after all.


----------



## Inga

aunt kymmie said:


> Inga, remind me what's in the tank again? Is this your guppy tank? (not your 60gl, right?)


 
Sorry Kymmie, I got busy with my dog these past few weeks. He had a MAJOR surgery and it is one on one time with the poor boy. Finally I am back to trying to solve the Guppy population explosion problem. The answer is Yes, It is my 25 gallon Guppy tank.


----------

